# La mejor forma de buscar componentes.



## Meta (Ene 12, 2009)

Hola:

Tengo el eagle Free 5.4.0 de windows y me gustaría saber la forma más cómoda de encontrar lo que quiero.

- Un portafusible normal de 1 Amperio.





- Un Relé FINDER tipo 40.31 de un conmutador.




- Zócalo es este que quizás sirva también en el PCB.




- Zócalo torneado.




- Pack de 8 resistencias en formato DIL.





Muchas cosas más me gustaría saber el método mejor, porque la verdad tengo que buscar en cada librería con nombres raros. Me gustaría saber cual es la mejor forma de buscar por ejemplo un 1N4004. Lo malo que tengo que cargar cada librería una a una y es mucho. O la forma de cargar todas las librerías a la vez y así me resulta más fácil encontrar el 1N4004 en buscar como en Proteus que ese si es muy fácil.

Saludo.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 12, 2009)

yo en general utilizo comodines

por ejemplo, para buscar el 1n4004 tecleo, *1n40*

lo del rele sería algo como : *relay*

aunque quiza esto ya lo hayas hecho


----------



## Meta (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola:
*
Primero selecciono cualquier librería o la que necesite. *





*El problema es que no se donde buscar en esas librerías. Me gustaría saber donde cargarlas todas a la vez.*





*Si existe la posibilidad de cargarlas todas ya en buscar como dices podrías buscar lo que quiera, lo que pasa que si no cargas las librerías adecuadas no buscas lo que deseas.*




*
La ventaja de Altium Designer es que la puedes descargar todas a la vez. En Proteus se ven todas y encuentras todo nada más poner el nombre 1N4004, pero en eagle tienes que cargar las librerías y eso es muy incómodo porque debes saber cual cargar.*

Es lo que quiero saber si tiene esa opción.

Saludo.


----------

